# severe pains



## Anna B (May 26, 2004)

can anyone help? I believe I have suffered from IBS for about 15 years now but the 'attacks' seem to be getting worse (though not more frequent). Yesterday I spent from 9.30 am until 7.00 pm on the bathroom floor in the most agonising pain I have ever experienced - with no let up at all (normally the pains come in 'waves'). The pain was so bad that I was passing out and being sick from it.Does anyone else have pains as intense and for such a length of time as this?Anna


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi AnnaYes I definitely used to get pain like this (sometimes lasting up to 2 days).Mine turned out to be a "trigger" food making it worse. Have you looked into this possibility at all? Tried a strict food diary to see if anything could be setting such a major attack off?


----------



## Anna B (May 26, 2004)

thanks Jo Tyes I'm sure it's too many coffee lattes and too much work stress! just was concerned with intensity of pain.will keep out of cafes and will try to chill out over work issues.Anna


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I can on occasion nearly faint with the pain!I take peppermint and magnesium to help with mine these days and also apply heat. The first two aren't good for all types of IBS though and also peppermint is no good if you have GERD.Seriously, start trying a food and drink diary and see if there are any things that might be triggering it. For me its onions (leeks, chives, garlic). Took me years to work this out as they are in sooooo many things!Hope you are feeling better (if anything like me after such an attack you probably feel exhausted today...)


----------

